

Avegant: Fastest Crowdfunded Kickstarter Ever? - kellyhclay
http://wearableworldnews.com/2014/01/22/avegant-fastest-growing-kickstarter-ever/

======
SSchlenker
no idea, but after <4.5 hours, already past its $250,000 target by $10k and
growing...

